#   >  HLA-150 Plus

## RA1AFS

: ANRA 700/6  ( L16    HLA150)

 

  ,  29   L16

 ,   ...  :Sad: 

Manuale203.00.pdf

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## RA1AFS

> L19 (L16 = L19),  .      ""    (  "6" -  - )    .
>  ,   T50-6 ?
> 
> P.S.
>   , ,    -   (-   T80-6, T106-6, T130-6...)
> 
> P.P.S.
>  RL6   ,   ...


1,53    :Razz:

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## RA1AFS

> T94-6  T106-6.


 RV1AI     ,      


     -

----------


## RA1AFS

- ,



     ...  :Sad:

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## RA1AFS

...



...

----------


## RA1AFS



----------


## ra9yr

,      HLA 150 PLUS    .    HLA 150/V PLUS FANS,  ,   . .

----------


## RA9CTW

> ,      HLA 150 PLUS   .




hla_150_plus_rel_3.00.rar

----------

ra9yr

----------


## UT4LW

> ,     .   ,     ?


.

----------

ra9yr

----------


## UT4LW

> HLA  ?


 Flex-1500  ,   VOX  HLA.
     PTT.    HLA-300 -      HLA-150.

----------

HLA-300, ,      HLA-150V Plus  3.00    PTT         -.
  ,     R18 (       CW    SSB TX).                 TX...
   ""    D10.
     R16,    ""   RX      CW    -   SSB.      -  ,  ,          TX -  . 
,      (     R16),    UB9JAP        Ic1 - 74HC14.          -  5     ,           -  9    ,         :Smile: .         D14 -  PTT.    -  8     13 -      VOX-. 
       UB9JAP  UT4LW .
 :!:  :!:

----------


## RA9CTW

.        .

----------

ra0zij

----------

ra0zij

----------


## ra0zij

, .    ,       300-.         ,    .

----------

-  Tr1.         (,    ).        :Rolling Eyes:

----------

ra0zij

----------


## 22

?  "SSB delay"  -   ,     .



> (  RL2)

----------


## RA1AFS

.   2957.   .

    ,     
    .   ... :Smile:

----------


## UA0BFN

> .   2957.   .


  ,   ?   2957  -   , R11,     50,    18,       .

----------


## UA0BFN

,   .

----------


## UA0BFN

> ?


 .  2957 (    -) h21    ....:(.   .    HLA-150 -   ,..     925 (    ),-    ,     ,   , ,   ...

----------


## 22

> ,  .


    ,     ?    ,        .        -   .   925 ,  ,    ,       .




> ,


    .     -  .           .

----------


## R3THP

!
  HLA-300,     HLA-300 PLUS ?

----------


## RA1AFS

> HLA-300 PLUS

----------


## R4DZ

> ,  .     .


     ,

----------


## Veka

> ,


  ,            (L-)     -    ~6 : μ1=140 , μ2=850.        .

----------


## RA1AFS

> [="RA1AFS;12349  29"]  ""  [/]        .    ,    .     .      .
> 
>       ,   ,    .



 :Razz:  







http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...1-HLA-150-Plus

#1

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


.   ,    .

----------


## UT4LW

.                .

----------

Pseqrs

----------


## 12701

*Pseqrs*,     : http://frenning.dk/OZ1PIF_HOMEPAGE/Fancontrol.htm    ... ,  .

----------

Pseqrs

----------


## Pseqrs

> .   . 
>     ,    ,    ,    .   -     .


    ,      ,    ?

----------


## Pseqrs

> R21.


       R21    ?

----------


## UA6LGO

HLA-150 plus v.3.00    PTT  +24 .    PTT
 ,        PIC-.
, , . -    ?    ? 
      HLA-150 plus,    PIC?

----------


## UT4LW

> , , .


 ?
    ?   ,     PTT   .

----------


## R2LAC

- , 1 ..      60,, .
  .    ,- .
    50    -7-9           - .

----------


## R2LAC

,  ,    , ,    .
 13,8  11    -        ..
    ,        0,5 ,1 ,2, 3 , 4 , 5 , 10 .   13,8 .               5  10 .
***
-      -7-9    R=50 Ohm .       -.
..
     ,      Elecraft K2 .       50  .         ()  15 %
     !!!
     ,   :Neutral: 
***


 . ,    1  ,    0,75...0,9  (  ).
10    8-9   .
- ...

----------


## r3hh

sunsdr2+MFJ 993b,   DIGI 
       ,    
     15 ,  , 
   100-120 ,   170   ,   , 

   ,    ,  .

----------


## R2LAC

,      -   ..   ..     ,  ..

*  18 ():*

  ,                        -     .  - , ,     .. , .     -  ?

----------


## R2LAC

, -         .

----------


## RX6LDD

HLA 150 Plus        40       . 40.       .   .

----------


## RX6LDD

, 40             .

----------


## Suslov

*RX6LDD*,     -     , -  ,      7 -  ,       (   ).       20-30        7,      -       (    ).       (  ),     7      ,   .     :Rolling Eyes:

----------

R0JF

----------


## RX6LDD

!!!!      ,    20-30   sdr  7.074 .            .    . 80     sdr 14.100        .     .

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


2-    .

----------

RX3APM Sergey

----------


## Suslov

> !!!!      ,    20-30   sdr  7.074 .            .    . 80     sdr 14.100        .     .


   40   -  ,   1      ,     3  -  ,      40     20-30   ,           150.       24   28 ,   10-12,   ,      ,     ,  .

----------


## sergejka

-  .      HLA150 Plus.    -    MS1051.  -    .         -      .     .  ,   - - ..."  ".    150       17 . ,     .       .  -  -      2SC2.... .    -     -  ,  100% .        KL400., -  -  SD1446 -    180   10  .        -  -   250  . ,   -    180 -  +-..    -  ,    --     5    100-120  (   FT8-..   -  ).  SSB    -.     -    .

----------


## RN3GP

> ?


 ::::       ?

----------


## UA0YAS

-    ,      .   -    .    ,      .      .     .

----------

Voevoda73

----------


## RN3GP

> -    100   ?


, .       ,          ,   .
   .   , ,  .

----------


## RA1AFS

> SD1446        ?



  ,     #31

----------

Voevoda73

----------

Voevoda73

----------


## OLEG101270

MRF455 .MS1051.HF100-12

2SC2879.

----------

Voevoda73

----------

Voevoda73

----------


## bubble gum

> 2-    .


    -    .
    -300,       R16,      .
 -,    -300.
.

 :Smile: 
,      ,  ,    
     ..   ,        ..
    ,      ,     -150.
   ..  :Smile: 
  -140  SunSDR2pro    15-16   1  .
  - .. .
-  ,    SunSDR2      ..
    - SunSDR2pro-HLA150plus-P140.
 ,        ..
      ,  .. 
 ,     -    ,   -   .

----------


## bubble gum

> ,   ,         "    "


,  ,    ,     ,    ,   ..
 - ,      ..
,  ..

----------


## bubble gum

, !
    SunSDR2pro   ,  203.

----------


## rw6amp

sunSDR 2 pro+ HLA150plus+  81, SSB   ,  HLA150plus       .          (sun sdr +HLA),   HLA -   .   ,        SSB     HLA 150

----------


## RA1AFS

> sunSDR 2 pro+ HLA150plus+  81, SSB   ,...


   sunSDR 2 pro    OK.



  .

 RL1D    +  PA

----------


## Voevoda73

.
       40 ,    20-30,  .

----------

palik_l

----------

40   8    ,    L16.     .  L16,   ,    .    .  ...   .      . MS1051. 
  ,    .  ,   ?    ,     ?    ?  .
!

----------



----------


## R0SBD

,           50,        .               .

----------



----------

?
      ,     50 .     ,    50 ?
!

----------

,

----------


## 240

,         ,         .
        ,  ,       .

----------


## 240

,      ,       .
       .     .       ,     .
                 ?
 ,  ,  .
       .
   ,      ,      .

----------


## sergejka

,  .  ,    HLA-150?  ,    ,      ,   10.   -   .       100  ,    100 - .  - .   ,  -    .    KL-400-  .      ?  ,   ,    -  -  ....

----------


## UA3LEE

https://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Lineai.../hla300eng.htm  ,     HLA-150
*sergejka*,  
*Voevoda73*,    .PS.    -300       . -(90-130), ..   ....

----------


## Tenk

,  HLA-150plus  ,   40.   ,       160,80    40,  .       ,      160  10     .     ,  40 ,  40  .   ,    40,       .  40  ,     ,   40    .     ?     ?
  .

----------


## Tenk

,   ,       .     ,  ,         .

----------


## sergejka

,  !   HLA150    ,     .1300 ,   .    ,    KL400    -1100-  -   ,       .  - -    ,   ,   -   - 500 -    -  .    -510 ,     ,   ,   SSB    -        .    -    ?

----------


## sergejka

,      ,     ,        .    .  ,           .       .- n47 6.3.        ,   .    -28      10,  18,     1300 -,   -  100   5  -  -    .   15-5    ,   .     . ,   .   ,    ?

----------

